# What Do You Feed Your V?



## Rogans_Mom (Apr 8, 2018)

My 18 month Old Rogan has always had issues with loose stools. In any given potty walk, his first stool is usually normal or somewhat normal, but is often followed by progressively softer stools that end up as liquid (sorry for the gross description). He has had stool testing and does not have a parasites. We have tried a variety if different hard foods, the most recent being Purina Sensitive Skin & Stomach salmon and rice and Origin Six Fish. He tends to like fish mixes and they keep his coat nice. Has anyone had the same problem and found a food that negates the soft/liquid stools? Our vet says it is normal for a dog to have soft/liquid stools if he gets excited that the stool passes through too quickly, but he has this issue in cases where he is not overstimulated.

We also have issues with him getting bored of the hard kibbles and not eating enough. Even if he has been running for hours ad is hungry, if we give him kibble on its own he may just sniff it and walk away. My husband has been mixing soft food with various meat types (Wellness brand) into his kibbles to make him eat, but I am unsure about the healthiness of the soft food- both for his teeth and his stomach. Sometimes if we do not have soft food on hand, we sprinkle a bit of cheese in the mix. But I try not to do that if possible given his stool problem. We used to supplement his diet with venison, but ran out of meat and my husband did not a get another deer this year. Has anyone else had problems with a picky eater? What was your solution?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had good luck with Taste of the wild.
And also Merrick, if their stomach can handle the higher protein.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

texasred said:


> I've had good luck with Taste of the wild.
> And also Merrick, if their stomach can handle the higher protein.


I've had good luck with Taste of the Wild too. Any flavor. ALSO...recently I had discussed here about impacted anal sacs so I did some research and a very high recommendation was canned pumpkin for fiber to increase size of stool. My God this stuff is amazing! She LOVES it added to her food and her poops grew 3 times that day! lol Haven't had to have her anal sacs expressed since <fingers crossed>

You may want to add fiber and pumpkin is terrific. The brand I use is Nummy-Tum-Tum Organic Pumpkin. Can't recommend enough. Good luck!


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

We've been feeding Scarlett & Boomer Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy food (will continue for another couple of months-they are 10 mos old); have to second the advice on the pumpkin! Worked wonders when both had a problem with stools; my wife gives them a bit in one of their feedings each day.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yup, my dog struggled with this as a puppy. I started her on Fromm, then switched to Taste of the Wild. Our vet also said it was normal, but the chronic soft stools eventually created enough irritation that there was blood in her stool as well. After ruling out parasites, I switched her to a raw diet and that solved the issue immediately.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We had that too, discovered Goat milk and goat milk power (both for pets from pet store, as i understood pasteurized is not good for them which may be the ones in the human store). Pour or sprinkle a little over the kibble and he started eating like a champ. Also it cleared up the loose stool issue. We switch between Orijen 6 fish and Acana types as he gets bored with them after a good 6-7 months.


----------



## Rogans_Mom (Apr 8, 2018)

einspänner said:


> Yup, my dog struggled with this as a puppy. I started her on Fromm, then switched to Taste of the Wild. Our vet also said it was normal, but the chronic soft stools eventually created enough irritation that there was blood in her stool as well. After ruling out parasites, I switched her to a raw diet and that solved the issue immediately.


Our vet says its normal too, but I can't imagine chronic soft stool is a good thing. It wouldn't be for a human! Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Rogans_Mom (Apr 8, 2018)

2RedDawgs said:


> We've been feeding Scarlett & Boomer Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy food (will continue for another couple of months-they are 10 mos old); have to second the advice on the pumpkin! Worked wonders when both had a problem with stools; my wife gives them a bit in one of their feedings each day.


I had never heard of giving dogs pumpkin, but it sounds like a healthy, inexpensive solution! I will definitely give this a try! Thank you.


----------



## Rogans_Mom (Apr 8, 2018)

Garvs said:


> I've had good luck with Taste of the Wild too. Any flavor. ALSO...recently I had discussed here about impacted anal sacs so I did some research and a very high recommendation was canned pumpkin for fiber to increase size of stool. My God this stuff is amazing! She LOVES it added to her food and her poops grew 3 times that day! lol Haven't had to have her anal sacs expressed since <fingers crossed>
> 
> You may want to add fiber and pumpkin is terrific. The brand I use is Nummy-Tum-Tum Organic Pumpkin. Can't recommend enough. Good luck!


It sounds like Taste of the Wild is a good one to try as a few people on this thread have had luck with the brand! Pumpkin has also been suggested a few times, so we will try that as well! Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

I am surprised that nobody mention this, especially considering that your V is getting bored of hard kibbles, but have you thought of feeding him raw. We had issues with chronic loose stools and not eating when Breeze was a puppy, to the point where the vet shamed us for not feeding her enough, and as soon as we switched to raw, everything disappeared and feeding time is now party time. I would say that it is worth giving it a shot.


----------

